# Transcend Wins COMPUTEX Best Choice Award 2016



## BadalGulati87 (May 27, 2016)

*transcend-info.com/Press/images/PrsImg/Transcend_2016_BCAward_pic.jpg
*Transcend Information*, a worldwide leader in storage, multimedia and industrial products, is proud to announce that its industrial-grade *SuperMLC SSD510K *and the *DriveProTM Body 20 body camera* were awarded the “Best Choice Award 2016” out of nearly 400 entries for top design quality and groundbreaking design.

Embedded with the exclusive SuperMLC technology, Transcend’s *SSD510K *provides superior reliability and endurance close to that of SLC NAND flash yet at a cost effective price. It is a perfect alternative to SLC-based solutions for industrial-grade applications, such as embedded automation computers, and engineering machines. 

The other award-winning product, *Transcend’s DrivePro Body 20,* is the best companion for police officers and security guards to capture every critical moment in an exceptionally clear picture. The camera features a built-in Wi-Fi function for real-time footage preview on iOS and Android mobile devices via the exclusive app, built-in battery for up to 3.5 hours of continuous recordings without a power adapter, and 360° rotatable clip and Velcro holder to accommodate multiple mounting requirements.

The Best Choice Award is organized by *COMPUTEX TAIPEI*, one of the world's largest ICT procurement platforms. 36 award-winning products, including seven Golden Award winners, reflect the rising trends in Internet of Things, smart home, security, gaming and smart business. The winners were selected from a pool of nearly 400 entrants based on the criteria of functionality, innovation, and market potential. At COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2016 from *May 31 to June 4*, Transcend will display its latest personal cloud storage devices, body cameras, car video recorders, Apple upgrade solutions, and a complete industrial product lineup, along with professional on-site demonstrations at *booth J0618.*


----------

